# Cherry Shrimp & Nitrates



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I wanted to add Cherry shrimp to my community tank, so I researched, posted questions but have one left.

I was reading the Articles section here at TPT and it said they are highly prone to nitrate poisning and I dose EI, so what levels of nitrates are we talking about my are between 10 ppm & 20 ppm according to a Mardel test strip which is not very accurate but it's what I use.

I guessing it could be off more than double so there is a possibility it's 40 ppm.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't have an answer for you but it is my understanding that many people who dose in shrimp tanks skip the nitrate dosing and basically choose the shrimp water parameters over the plant water parameters.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I've been dosing A LOT of KNO3 and culling hundreds to Fire and high grade RCS out of my tanks for the last few years.

CO2 is much more likely to reduce the brood production than any ferts, even if dosed VERY heavily.

As I also have a non CO2 planted tank, I have something to compare to as well as having them in 4 out of the 5 tanks I own.

I also feed them well.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I would seriously like to know who has done any test that shows that KNO3 dosing is bad, detrimental to RCS in any meaningful way. In fact, I openly challenge anyone to show that there is any impact up to say 50-80ppm of NO3. This means you have ruled out other possible causes, and that it is not mere correlation. There are 1001 ways to kill critters that have NOTHING to do with KNO3 dosing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I have (thanks to my chemist neighbor) regularly calibrated API test kits, for reference.

In one 5.5gal tank I've got nitrates measuring 15-20PPM on a regular basis with cherries doing fine. In another, I've got nitrates that occasionally measure so high the API kit can't give an accurate reading. I've got even more shrimp in that tank that seem to be constantly berried and breeding more heavily than the other.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I've tried to actively kill RCS with all sorts of things in a couple of tanks to get rid of them.

"...........That which shall not die"

I resorted to insecticide, even that did not get them all.

I needed to keep the plants alive, so I tried Hoagland's solution 235ppm N of N03/NH4 mix. Suckers still made it, I killed off most this way, but never did get all of them.

Finally had to bleach and remove the plants.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Since they seem so resilient have they proven invasive in the states? I have them in a couple tanks that I'd think nothing could survive in.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

They can take salt like a champ too. I have a small parasite infection on some of my cherries, little while critters living on their heads. I tried a salt dip, nothing, did some more reading and someone said to use like 2 tablespoons in a cup of water and dip for 30seconds in that. Normally it says use 1 tablespoon for 10gallons of water, so I did like 500x times a normal dose and you can see the parasites fall right off in the water and the cherries come out fine. Dip in some fresh water, back in the tank.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems to be the general consensus that cherry shrimp are roaches. Pretty much the only way to kill them is with the bottom of a shoe. :hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Well thanks everybody, I just didn't want to pop 30 Cherries in my tank and have them all die, I glad to hear they are hardier than the article said when it comes to nitrates.

I hope they are like roaches, I would love to see something breed rapidly, will they scatter when I turn on the light.

I did read that salt torture in my cherry research, that's good to know.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

150EH, my friend, the time has come to stop asking questions and just do it.

Your next post better be about how much you enjoy them in your tank:icon_mrgr

:bounce:


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

150EH said:


> Well thanks everybody, I just didn't want to pop 30 Cherries in my tank and have them all die, I glad to hear they are hardier than the article said when it comes to nitrates.
> 
> I hope they are like roaches, I would love to see something breed rapidly, will they scatter when I turn on the light.
> 
> I did read that salt torture in my cherry research, that's good to know.


I have at least 60+ babies right now. Turn on the light and looks like a red snowstorm. lol. And there is more berries mama's to go and more saddled ones on the way.


----------



## jabrocious (Mar 30, 2018)

meanwhile mine are dying off in my tank and I want them! I just posted about it actually http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8-general-planted-tank-discussion/1251801-red-cherry-shrimp-dying-off.html

Guessing with ya'll having high nitrates that isn't my problem then? I want my cherries to live dangit.


----------



## NaturalAquarist (Mar 30, 2018)

jabrocious said:


> meanwhile mine are dying off in my tank and I want them! I just posted about it actually http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8-general-planted-tank-discussion/1251801-red-cherry-shrimp-dying-off.html
> 
> Guessing with ya'll having high nitrates that isn't my problem then? I want my cherries to live dangit.


Are your shrimp still dying off? Not to hijack this thread, but looking at your post, your aquarium seems like it was in the process of cyclings for your first few postings of the water parameters.


----------



## Flying_Rasbora (Dec 1, 2017)

I was dosing .9 ppm fe via CSM+B 3x a week for 2 months and there are still shrimp in there. A lot of them died. I assume it was the copper overload.


----------



## jabrocious (Mar 30, 2018)

NaturalAquarist said:


> Are your shrimp still dying off? Not to hijack this thread, but looking at your post, your aquarium seems like it was in the process of cyclings for your first few postings of the water parameters.


no deaths today and the levels are all low nitrate is 5 ppm if that even. I'm hoping, and guessing you are right and I just didn't finish my full cycle. Keeping my fingers crossed, cause I really don't want to do all the water changes involved with what other people recommend for me. My Otto's would be pretty stressed. Plus other commenters kept mentioning the changes don't go well for shrimp either.

Sorry again for hijacking!


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

sl aqua sells safe liquid shrimp ferts for your plants on their website


----------



## NaturalAquarist (Mar 30, 2018)

jabrocious said:


> no deaths today and the levels are all low nitrate is 5 ppm if that even. I'm hoping, and guessing you are right and I just didn't finish my full cycle. Keeping my fingers crossed, cause I really don't want to do all the water changes involved with what other people recommend for me. My Otto's would be pretty stressed. Plus other commenters kept mentioning the changes don't go well for shrimp either.
> 
> Sorry again for hijacking!


Slow water changes work well - I would aim for at least 10% a day until things stabilize out some. 5ppm is a good nitrate level tho - you shouldn't (ideally) have any issues from here on out.


----------

